

Ask HN: what's the legal status on Uber? - jaekwon

I read somewhere that the founder of Uber might have some tens of thousands of jail time in front of him for violating certain laws. Yet Uber lives on and apparently keeps on innovating.<p>1. What's the legal status for Uber?
2. At what point do you say "screw it, i might be breaking the law but this is how it should be done." ?
======
jcr
I'm also curious about the whole taxi vs not-a-taxi legal issues after
reading:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2675975>

Searching HN for "uber" gives further insight such as:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2584140>

but it isn't conclusive.

I think we need to turn on the grellas bat signal.

~~~
jaekwon
/\ . . /\

